# 100A SJ Cable



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I need to make VFD/Power cabinets portable for some industrial machinery. 

I’ve already purchased the meltric connections now I’m not having any luck finding the wire. 


Has anyone ever seen any SJ/SO rated for 100A? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Type W?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

5/3 SO cord


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Type W would work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

WronGun said:


> Type W would work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if 3 phase get derated or not. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah multi conductor W or G cable, maybe SHD-GC even depending on the VFD use.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We use Type W a fair amount, it has a higher ampacity over SO cord at any given size. The largest SO cord in the code book stops at around #2, Type W goes well beyond that.

I took a quick look at Table 400.5(A)2 and it looks like #4 Type W is good for 101 amps with 3 current carrying conductors.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*And they wonder why I've soured on the...*

...f'n NEC.


I'm trying to figure out how we, as electricians, are perfectly capable of sizing a cord for this 100 amp circuit, yet when it comes to those super dangerous residential kitchen appliances like disposers, dishwashers, and trash compactors, we are not.




Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fleurpink said:


> Utility provided 600a 480 service at road. MDP feeds a 480vÎ”-12kvÎ” 500kva xfmr. Feeds a 225kva 12kvÎ”-480vÎ” transformer about 1/4 mile away


Huh? Some here can speak more than one language. I doubt anyone can translate that.. 
What I got from it was, it looks like something is a 1/4 mile away from a road and has a couple of transformers.. Oh and is totally UNRELATED to this post..


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Try looking up supertrex cable. There soow is costly but is great for what you want. 
Sit down when you see the price but it is worth it.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you use anything unshielded for the motor leads, you will be creating a local radio broadcast antenna that will bleed into and mess up any controls systems in the vicinity, as well as set up conditions that can lead to motor damage. SO is a No-No on the output of VFDs. 



You can get extra flexible VFD cable, available as #2 3 conductor with over sized ground (a requirement for VFD cables).
https://catalog.belden.com/index.cfm?event=pd&p=PF_29507F


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

JRaef said:


> If you use anything unshielded for the motor leads, you will be creating a local radio broadcast antenna that will bleed into and mess up any controls systems in the vicinity, as well as set up conditions that can lead to motor damage. SO is a No-No on the output of VFDs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is this really $15,000 for a 500 foot spool?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I got W cable to power up a vfd cabinet, not directly to the VFD but rather to lugs in the cabinet. This is for 480V/100A water jet machines. The meltric receptacle setups were just under $2000 each. The setups I have are much bigger than the model shown in picture and we decided to go with the 70 degree downward version. Wire was $10 per foot. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Those Meltrics are cool.

I've quoted a few, but no one has went for them yet, due to the price.

I like how all the parts interchange to make different setups, angles, receptacles, etc. For what you're doing, should work out good sounds like.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Cow said:


> Those Meltrics are cool.
> 
> I've quoted a few, but no one has went for them yet, due to the price.
> 
> I like how all the parts interchange to make different setups, angles, receptacles, etc. For what you're doing, should work out good sounds like.


People don't like the price, but only because they don't understand the real value. This Meltric plugs and receptacles are UL listed AS the disconnect switch, so you do NOT need another disconnect switch ahead of them. That then saves the cost of the switch plus the cost of the added conduit, wire and installation.


----------

